# Animal Cruelty



## Dude111

http://web.archive.org/web/20070312124951/http://www.kwasonline.com/coldhardfacts.htm

This page shows some examples of abused animals that have come into a vet clinic.....

*PEOPLE WHO DO THESE THINGS TO INNOCENT CREATURES DESERVE THE SAME FUCKING TREATMENT!!* (Doing things like this are often a prelude to much more serious crimes)


----------



## Noomi

Some people do not deserve to go near an animal.


----------



## Wolfsister77

These crimes need much harsher penalties.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Too many abusers get off with light sentences but there's hope that judges are taking cruelty more seriously.

Man Gets 10 Years in Pit Bull Dragging Case






> Greenville, SC -- His back turned to those who rescued the dog prosecutors said was left to die, Roger Dennis Owens received the state's maximum penalty for animal cruelty Tuesday after pleading guilty to his charges.
> 
> Circuit Judge Letitia Verdin sentenced Owens to five years in prison for ill treatment of animals and another five years, six months for habitual traffic offenses.
> 
> "This is one of the cruelest things that I've seen since I've been on the bench," Verdin said.
> 
> Prosecutors told the judge that Owens dragged a pit bull mix behind his truck for at least two miles in Marietta on Nov. 29 and kept going after witnesses tried to get him to stop.
> 
> Witnesses also reported seeing the dog tied to an open truck bed with her front paws on the gate while her hind legs were dragged across the road, said Assistant Solicitor Julie Anders. The dog was running, trying to keep up with the truck that was being driven at a high rate of speed, Anders said.
> 
> Two witnesses pursued Owens, following a trail of blood on the road until they found the dog, abandoned, with severe injuries. Anders said.
> 
> The dog was taken to the Upstate Veterinary clinic wrapped in bloody blankets, her bones and tendons exposed, Cynthia Sarachino told the judge. She is an animal rescue volunteer who was at the clinic when Andra Grace came in.
> 
> "She was and is an innocent, good and gentle creature that did not deserve this heinous act," Sarachino said.
> 
> Owens' attorney, public defender Elizabeth Powers Price, said her client has cared for dogs his whole life but had been drinking that November day.
> 
> "He was not in his right mind," Price said. "He has a drinking problem."
> 
> ...
> 
> Owens was charged with two counts of being a habitual traffic offender, a felony offense punishable by five years, and driving under suspension when he was taken into custody.
> 
> Prosecutors said Owens has been arrested eight times for driving under suspension since 1986 and three times for driving under the influence.
> 
> Verdin had little remorse to show the defendant.
> 
> "About the best defense you can put up about what you did on that day was that you were driving drunk," she said. "It's just horrible."



Lake Charles man gets 10 years for aggravated cruelty to animals - KPLC 7 News, Lake Charles, Louisiana







> A 21-year-old Lake Charles man on Thursday pleaded guilty to aggravated cruelty to animals during a case management conference.
> Additional Links
> Lake Charles man pleads not guilty to animal cruelty
> Courtroom Roundup: Lake Charles man indicted on animal cruelty charge
> Local man charged with severe animal cruelty
> 
> Tyler Scott Sanders was sentenced to 10 years in prison with five years suspended. After his release, Sanders will have five years of supervised probation.
> 
> Sanders, who was arrested in December and indicted in January, was accused of stealing and then abusing a pit-bull puppy named Halo.
> 
> Law enforcement officials said Halo had severe life-threatening injuries including broken bones, a fractured skull and multiple pellet gun wounds.
> 
> According to his Facebook fan page, Halo is doing well. You can check it out HERE and Team Halo | Facebook.



UPDATE: Animal Crusher Sentenced to 10 Years in Prison | Life With Dogs



> Ashley Nicole Richards was sentenced to 10 years in prison for the torture and murder of numerous animals for sexual fetish films called crush videos.  Judge Sim Lake had previously dismissed many of the charges against her, preposterously citing &#8220;freedom of speech,&#8221; but thankfully Richards was not so fortunate in the prosecution&#8217;s appeal.
> 
> According to Harris County District prosecuting attorney Devon Anderson, Richards made as many as 27 crush videos between February 2010 and August 2012, wherein she would torture puppies, kittens, fish, lobsters, crabs, mice, and a rabbit.  She brutally used a meat cleaver, knives, screwdrivers, pliers, and stilettoes, often killing up to two animals a day.
> 
> PETA was alerted to the woman&#8217;s activities, and within 48 hours, police had located her Houston residence.  She and roommate or boyfriend Brent Justice, who is believed to have filmed the videos, were arrested on charges of animal cruelty and obscenity.
> 
> Judge Lake dismissed charges against the heinous duo, claiming that while &#8220;the acts depicted in animal crush videos are disturbing and horrid, it is still considered protected speech.&#8221;
> 
> Despite the federal Animal Crush Video Prohibition Act of 2010 outlawing &#8220;any photograph, motion picture, film, video or digital recording, or electronic image that: (1) depicts actual conduct in which one or more living non-human mammals, birds, reptiles, or amphibians is intentionally crushed, burned, drowned, suffocated, impaled, or otherwise subjected to serious bodily injury; and (2) is obscene,&#8221; Judge Lake felt the statute was too &#8220;overbroad&#8221; in nature, making it unconstitutional.
> 
> Four months later, prosecutors filed an appeal.
> 
> &#8220;As with child pornography, it is necessary to dry up the market in animal crush videos, which have little if any social value, in order to effectively prevent the criminal acts that necessarily occur when the videos are produced,&#8221; they stated.
> 
> This time Richards was found guilty and sentenced to 10 years in prison.  Brent Justice was also charged with animal cruelty and is being held on $50,000 bond.


----------



## DriftingSand

I hate animal abuse with a passion. Animals are fantastic creatures and domesticated animals can be our best friends. I'd rather spend a day with a sweet tempered dog than most humans I know.  You treat them right and they will love you COMPLETELY unconditionally.


----------



## DriftingSand

Luddly Neddite said:


> Too many abusers get off with light sentences but there's hope that judges are taking cruelty more seriously.
> 
> Man Gets 10 Years in Pit Bull Dragging Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenville, SC -- His back turned to those who rescued the dog prosecutors said was left to die, Roger Dennis Owens received the state's maximum penalty for animal cruelty Tuesday after pleading guilty to his charges.
> 
> Circuit Judge Letitia Verdin sentenced Owens to five years in prison for ill treatment of animals and another five years, six months for habitual traffic offenses.
> 
> "This is one of the cruelest things that I've seen since I've been on the bench," Verdin said.
> 
> Prosecutors told the judge that Owens dragged a pit bull mix behind his truck for at least two miles in Marietta on Nov. 29 and kept going after witnesses tried to get him to stop.
> 
> Witnesses also reported seeing the dog tied to an open truck bed with her front paws on the gate while her hind legs were dragged across the road, said Assistant Solicitor Julie Anders. The dog was running, trying to keep up with the truck that was being driven at a high rate of speed, Anders said.
> 
> Two witnesses pursued Owens, following a trail of blood on the road until they found the dog, abandoned, with severe injuries. Anders said.
> 
> The dog was taken to the Upstate Veterinary clinic wrapped in bloody blankets, her bones and tendons exposed, Cynthia Sarachino told the judge. She is an animal rescue volunteer who was at the clinic when Andra Grace came in.
> 
> "She was and is an innocent, good and gentle creature that did not deserve this heinous act," Sarachino said.
> 
> Owens' attorney, public defender Elizabeth Powers Price, said her client has cared for dogs his whole life but had been drinking that November day.
> 
> "He was not in his right mind," Price said. "He has a drinking problem."
> 
> ...
> 
> Owens was charged with two counts of being a habitual traffic offender, a felony offense punishable by five years, and driving under suspension when he was taken into custody.
> 
> Prosecutors said Owens has been arrested eight times for driving under suspension since 1986 and three times for driving under the influence.
> 
> Verdin had little remorse to show the defendant.
> 
> "About the best defense you can put up about what you did on that day was that you were driving drunk," she said. "It's just horrible."
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Charles man gets 10 years for aggravated cruelty to animals - KPLC 7 News, Lake Charles, Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 21-year-old Lake Charles man on Thursday pleaded guilty to aggravated cruelty to animals during a case management conference.
> Additional Links
> Lake Charles man pleads not guilty to animal cruelty
> Courtroom Roundup: Lake Charles man indicted on animal cruelty charge
> Local man charged with severe animal cruelty
> 
> Tyler Scott Sanders was sentenced to 10 years in prison with five years suspended. After his release, Sanders will have five years of supervised probation.
> 
> Sanders, who was arrested in December and indicted in January, was accused of stealing and then abusing a pit-bull puppy named Halo.
> 
> Law enforcement officials said Halo had severe life-threatening injuries including broken bones, a fractured skull and multiple pellet gun wounds.
> 
> According to his Facebook fan page, Halo is doing well. You can check it out HERE and Team Halo | Facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UPDATE: Animal Crusher Sentenced to 10 Years in Prison | Life With Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley Nicole Richards was sentenced to 10 years in prison for the torture and murder of numerous animals for sexual fetish films called crush videos.  Judge Sim Lake had previously dismissed many of the charges against her, preposterously citing freedom of speech, but thankfully Richards was not so fortunate in the prosecutions appeal.
> 
> According to Harris County District prosecuting attorney Devon Anderson, Richards made as many as 27 crush videos between February 2010 and August 2012, wherein she would torture puppies, kittens, fish, lobsters, crabs, mice, and a rabbit.  She brutally used a meat cleaver, knives, screwdrivers, pliers, and stilettoes, often killing up to two animals a day.
> 
> PETA was alerted to the womans activities, and within 48 hours, police had located her Houston residence.  She and roommate or boyfriend Brent Justice, who is believed to have filmed the videos, were arrested on charges of animal cruelty and obscenity.
> 
> Judge Lake dismissed charges against the heinous duo, claiming that while the acts depicted in animal crush videos are disturbing and horrid, it is still considered protected speech.
> 
> Despite the federal Animal Crush Video Prohibition Act of 2010 outlawing any photograph, motion picture, film, video or digital recording, or electronic image that: (1) depicts actual conduct in which one or more living non-human mammals, birds, reptiles, or amphibians is intentionally crushed, burned, drowned, suffocated, impaled, or otherwise subjected to serious bodily injury; and (2) is obscene, Judge Lake felt the statute was too overbroad in nature, making it unconstitutional.
> 
> Four months later, prosecutors filed an appeal.
> 
> As with child pornography, it is necessary to dry up the market in animal crush videos, which have little if any social value, in order to effectively prevent the criminal acts that necessarily occur when the videos are produced, they stated.
> 
> This time Richards was found guilty and sentenced to 10 years in prison.  Brent Justice was also charged with animal cruelty and is being held on $50,000 bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Glad they prosecuted the hateful devils.


----------



## shart_attack

There is absolutely nothing in this world I hate more than lowlifes who hurt my God's animals &#8212; NOTHING.

I need earnest, genuine prayers to our Father from my fellow Judeo-Christian believers to help give me the strength to forgive them.

And even then, I can't _forget_ the things they've done to God's animals.

No mercy.


----------



## Claudette

DriftingSand said:


> I hate animal abuse with a passion. Animals are fantastic creatures and domesticated animals can be our best friends. I'd rather spend a day with a sweet tempered dog than most humans I know.  You treat them right and they will love you COMPLETELY unconditionally.



Yup. I think more of my dogs than I do most people. 

People lie, steal, cheat would kill you for fifty cents. Hell. Your best friend would stab you in the back under the right motivation. 

Your dog? Never. They love you no matter your race, creed, color, finacial situation or where you live. 

Who the fuck couldn't love a dog??


----------



## Noomi

Those poor fucking animals. Words fail me.


----------



## sealybobo

Dude111 said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20070312124951/http://www.kwasonline.com/coldhardfacts.htm
> 
> This page shows some examples of abused animals that have come into a vet clinic.....
> 
> *PEOPLE WHO DO THESE THINGS TO INNOCENT CREATURES DESERVE THE SAME FUCKING TREATMENT!!* (Doing things like this are often a prelude to much more serious crimes)



Is this mean?

Common Intruders Threaten Galapagos Species

They round up the goats and just start shooting them until they are all dead.  Some run and hide but eventually they get caught too. 

But goats can live anywhere in the world.  THey are ruining things for the turtles so they got to go.  I just hope someone is eating them.


----------



## Dalia

Those peoples could just go burn in hell that is why i love so much Brigitte Bardot.






http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.fr/


----------



## Mr Natural

People suck


----------



## Death Angel

Dude111 said:


> (Doing things like this are often a prelude to much more serious crimes)


I won't click the link. I know what evil souls some can have. These crimes are as sick and serious as they get. Punishments can't be harsh enough.


----------



## waltky

Elephant abuse in India...




*The horror elephants face in India — in one heartbreaking photo*
_ November 8,`17 - The back legs of the baby elephant are consumed by fire as it chases after its startled mother, screaming._


> In the chilling photo, a flaming ball of tar — the source of the fire, along with a few hurled firecrackers — is frozen in the air as a crowd sprints away from the petrified pachyderms.  Many things in the photo are unclear: the fate of the calf and its mother, the reason the men are attacking them on a road cut through a forest, whether the practice has a formal name or is just a random bit of sadism.  But in an instant, the image — titled “Hell Is Here” and snapped by Biplab Hazra —  has shined a light on some of the darkest moments of the conflict between humans and elephants in India, whose lives increasingly overlap in what will soon be the world’s most populous nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mob in India throws flaming balls of tar and firecrackers at two petrified elephants.​
> In his entry to Sanctuary Wildlife’s Photography awards, Hazra describes what happened when the mob met the large animals:    [The] calf screams in confusion and fear as the fire licks at her feet. Flaming tar balls and crackers fly through the air to a soundtrack of human laughter and shouts. In the Bankura district of West Bengal this sort of humiliation of pachyderms is routine, as it is in the other elephant-range states of Assam, Odisha, Chhattisgarh, Tamil Nadu and more.  Hazra’s photo won the top prize at the Sanctuary awards, which drew 5,000 entries from across Asia. Eight photographers were awarded prizes.
> 
> Several of the winning photos highlight the compassion or cruelty or just downright oddity of human-animal interactions: villagers trying to save a trapped leopard from a well, a monkey peering out from a car’s wheel well, a dead shark in a plastic crate on a crowded dock.
> 
> *But the photo of the elephants hit a nerve with people across the world:*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

When I got my little old man, his teeth had been pulled out resulting in fistuals into his nasal passage.  One of his back legs was broken. Several ribs were broken.  He weighed 8 pounds.   If I could just get my hands on the person that did that to him, I would keep them alive for a long long time.

It took him almost two months before he found his tail wag.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I don't mean to pee on the thread, because I absolutely detest such cruelty, but have any of you watched what goes on in factory farms?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dude111 said:


> Description
> 
> This page shows some examples of abused animals that have come into a vet clinic.....
> 
> *PEOPLE WHO DO THESE THINGS TO INNOCENT CREATURES DESERVE THE SAME FUCKING TREATMENT!!* (Doing things like this are often a prelude to much more serious crimes)


NFL pays them millions.


----------



## Claudette

Dude111 said:


> Description
> 
> This page shows some examples of abused animals that have come into a vet clinic.....
> 
> *PEOPLE WHO DO THESE THINGS TO INNOCENT CREATURES DESERVE THE SAME FUCKING TREATMENT!!* (Doing things like this are often a prelude to much more serious crimes)



Loads of irresponsible pet owners out there. Folks who should never own a dog, cat or any other animal.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Had another incident of a family mistreating a dog who died from hunger and thirst, tied up out of sight.

Reminds me of a guy down in Hyrum Utah who was mistreating his horses.  He was visited one night by some people (wearing hoods) who had a discussion with him about animal cruelty.  He sold his live stock and horses at fair prices and left Cache Valley within the month.  He supposedly healed quickly.

I hate animal abuse.


----------



## Michelle420

Dude111 said:


> Description
> 
> This page shows some examples of abused animals that have come into a vet clinic.....
> 
> *PEOPLE WHO DO THESE THINGS TO INNOCENT CREATURES DESERVE THE SAME FUCKING TREATMENT!!* (Doing things like this are often a prelude to much more serious crimes)



Were they pets?


----------

